# Butcher near Evanston



## Hardwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

I know it's not utah so I apologize ahead of time, but my cousins and I will be hunting the uinta north/south slope and will hopefully need a butcher. I was wondering what butchers near that unit any of you guys have used or would recommend?


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Is Evanston near Evingston, Wyoming?


----------



## Hardwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of Evanston is in the extreme southwest corner of Wyoming near the border of utah. If there are any butchers near there or northeastern utah that anyone would recommend I'm all ears. Thanks for any help


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

It seems like there is a butcher around Mtn view I think


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great question. Here's a message I sent to another member just a while ago:

As far as I know Fraughton's is the only wild game processor in Evanston:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fraug...63809570304366

These are over in Bridger Valley:
Henderson Meat Processing in Lyman
320 Fir St, 
Lyman, WY 82937
(307) 782-6138

High Country Meat in Mountain View
PO Box 1059, 
Mountain View, WY 82939
(307) 782-7284

These guys do a ton of antelope and archery elk in early September so they would be ready to go for you.

At one time Fraughton's did meat cutting for the DLL, but I don't know if he does now since the Ranch went to the new hunting operation.

good luck

.

Note that Fraughton's is for sale so you don't what's in store for that operation this fall.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

A few years ago High Country Meat processed an elk for me really good people however if you get a critter to them in August they may not be processing wild game (only domestic) at that time and can refuse service it has to deal with sanitation of the equipment, and the animal must be boned completely when I took my elk I had to butcher the front shoulders in the parking lot. Just some FYI


----------

